
A critical review of Tesla - dprophecyguy
https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/6/26/15872468/tesla-gm-ford-valuation-justifying-disruption
======
greglindahl
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637364)

